# MTD single stage



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Got this for free. 21 inch MTD I first wanted to see if it ran before spending money so I went to remove float bowl and the brass bolt snapped off in the carb I purchased a new carb off amazon for less than $20 recieved the carb yesterday installed it few pulls later and there is life in this little beast. Now that was Tecumseh parts pretty easy to find. MTD parts on the other hand are nothing but a head ache. I have numbers off of parts I removed and nothing seems to match I need a belt auger cable and would like to replace the paddles and do some paint touch up. This is my first single stage machine so any help from you guys is appreciated.
Thanks 
Craig


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that find. I don't think you really have to worry about stock touch up paint though.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Craig. Have you tried looking on the MTD web site? Your machine is a 2002 mode according to the MTD site.

Outdoor Power Equipment Parts: Use the Part Finder Tool from MTD

Shave plate (scraper) 753-1033
Flat paddle rubber 753-0782
Curved paddle rubber 753-0780A
Auger cable 753-0910A


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a Walmart one..... MTD 31C-140-352 - Yard Machines Snow Thrower (2002) (Wal-Mart) General Assembly Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com

The cheaper way to get new paddle blades is just to cut your own from some conveyor belt stock you pick u from a farm store. Use the old one as a guide and just add 1/4" around the ouside of the curve. (I use an old chunk of a paddle as a pencil guide when I trace it out) I cut it out with a sabre saw......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Does this look like the cable you're looking for ??

MTD Part 946-0910A, CABLE-CLUTCH | PartsTree.com


----------



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help 
I will check the MTD web site and yes that looks like the cable I need. 
I tried to upload a short video of it running but something went wrong 
As far as paint goes I just want cover the rusted spots 
Also I found out that fuel milage isn't to good. I put 20oz of 50:1 compliments of work and that didn't last long at all The tank is very small on this machine 
Thanks Craig


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is one link to the owners manual-

Page 16 of MTD Snow Blower 140 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com


----------

